# TALIBAN PROPAGANDA WATCH - January 2012



## The Bread Guy (28 Dec 2011)

*Taliban statements here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Jan 2012)

Usual caveats - don't link to terrorist sites if you don't want them to see your IP/info.  Highlights mine...

*Statement of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan regarding negotiations* - Alternate source of text here


> It is a unambiguous reality that the Islamic movement of Taliban arose to establish an Islamic system in Afghanistan, uproot injustice, eradicate narcotics and the local writ of gunmen, strengthen security and to form national unity and with the help of Allah and with the backing and sacrifices of the nation, it was able to eradicate corruption and establish an Islamic government in the various provinces and the capital in a very short period of time. It almost completely eliminated the years of strife and fragmentation in the whole country and was able to bring ninety five percent of the country under the control of the central government. The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan has always tried to solve the problems with the opposition through talks.
> 
> The ongoing issue in the country which came about ten years ago has been between two fundamental elements: on the one side is Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan and on the other is the United States of America and its foreign allies.
> 
> ...


Screen capture of statement at Taliban's English site also attached - more mainstream media info here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Jan 2012)

Usual caveats - don't link to terrorist sites if you don't want them to see your IP/info.  Highlights mine...

Statement of Islamic Emirate regarding the ongoing situation in Afghanistan (full screen capture attached)





> It is well known to the Mujahid nation of Afghanistan that the Islamic Emirate has been engaged in a struggle and Jihad for the past one and a half decade to establish an Islamic government in accordance with the request of its people. It is for this purpose and for bringing about peace and stability in Afghanistan that *we have increased our political efforts to come to mutual understanding with the world in order to solve the current ongoing situation. But this understanding does not mean a surrender from Jihad and neither is it connected to an acceptance of the constitution of the stooge Kabul administration* but rather the Islamic Emirate is utilizing its political wing alongside its military presence and Jihad in order to realize the national and Islamic aspirations of the nation and its martyrs.
> 
> We must say that some sources and reports of media outlets often try to distort realities. For this reason we would like to ask all the officials of the media outlets to work within the framework of unbiased journalistic ethics, avoid circulating baseless and one-sided reports and only publish that which is confirmed by relevant sources. Similarly, if it is a report about Islamic Emirate then it should be forwarded to the relevant office for confirmation so it can reach the Afghan Mujahid nation and others in an authentic form. Wasalam.
> 
> _Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan_


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Jan 2012)

_NOTE:  *Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. *This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one._

*Remarks of Islamic Emirate regarding the video which exposes American transgressions* (full screen capture attached)
<blockquote>Islamic Emirate has the following remarks about the video disclosed by the media in which American soldiers are shown urinating on the bodies of three Afghans with complete disrespect after martyring them:

With the advent of the now decade old occupation of Afghanistan by the American invaders and their allies, our oppressed people have become witnesses and targets on a daily basis, in one or the other part of the country, to the various abuses, war crimes and actions contrary to all the all the human and ethical norms.

During this ten year occupation, the American soldiers have tortured our people under various names, repeatedly abused our holy Quran and other inviolable, have burnt our dead, have inhumanely killed our women and children and have now carried out malevolent actions against our martyrs in which they initially martyred our innocent countrymen and then urinate on their bodies.

Those things which appear in the media every now and again are only a small fraction of the crimes which are perpetrated by the American soldiers.

As done in previous times, we once again strongly condemn such inhumane acts carried out by the barbaric American soldiers and consider them contrary to all the human and ethical norms. Along this we also call on the United Nations and other Human Right groups to block such inhumane acts of the hypocritical America and put into practice the humanitarian slogans which are always exclaimed by these organizations. On the other hand we would also like to inform the American invaders that such actions will never weaken the will of the Muslim and noble Afghan nation and neither will it affect our fast paced Jihadi process but it will rather act as a catalyst in bringing about a swifter end of the American occupation. It is not far that the American invaders shall be witnesses to the consequences of such actions and shall have to confront the extra wrath and hatred of the Afghan masses. 

The Islamic Emirate of Afghan
18/02/1433
12/01/2012</blockquote>


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Jan 2012)

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/w0dXiD">Formal proclamation of Islamic Emirate’s victory</a> *- Screen capture of full statement downloadable from non-terrorist site as PDF <a href="http://bit.ly/xmsvHR">here</a>
Sunday, 15 January 2012 07:28
<blockquote>The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan showed it openly to the world that it is a well-organized political power besides being a military power. It has ruled the country successfully and preserves the right and might of each and every decision of the country. It can neither accept external orders nor can it come under any one’s

pressure. It is proved to the world that the Islamic Emirate is deeply rooted internally in the Afghan nation and externally in the whole Islamic ummah. Militarily successful resistance against a gigantic international alliance, full presence on the whole soil and overall perseverance are the signs and secrets of the Islamic Emirate.

The invading countries of Afghanistan are compelled to review their policies by looking into the military and political determination, unity, organization and unshakeable stance of the Islamic Emirate.

A year ago a European diplomat said to an envoy of the Islamic Emirate:

“For a complete decade we were deceived by America and Karzai saying that a neighboring country is supervising the Taliban and can prepare them for anything. Therefore we were giving every kind of prerogatives to the authorities of that neighboring country. Although they endangered their country for this purpose but they did not succeed. If they could do something, they would have done it for the sake of these privileges. Now the world has realized that the claims of Karzai and America were only a kind of propaganda to deceive the nations worldwide. The Afghans and Taliban are not a trivial phenomenon but an ideological and national movement which should be acknowledged as a political fact.

It is but sheer determination, religious and ideological adherence and unequalled sacrifices displayed by true Afghan Mujahid nation for the last decade that today regional and world powers are after to reach mutual understanding about the country.

Today somewhere in the world if the name of the Islamic Emirate is carved and a flag with ‘Kalma tayyebaa’ (holy word of creedal testimony) is wavered on the top; it is actually the formal proclamation of the success of resistance against the incursion.

The contractors of the international invasion can no more deceive the nation by their baseless talks. They used the word ‘peace’ as a propaganda fragment to deceive the people. But today as their guardians and supporters are fed up militarily and logistically with this war and are planning for retreat, they are giving contradictory statements which show their complete confusion and embarrassment. Sometime they say that the office of the Islamic Emirate should be opened in some other country. Another time they say they have no part in this.

The choice of Qatar for the inauguration of formal office shows the political deliberation of the Islamic Emirate. If this initiative had been taken in some neighboring country, it would have been another chance of every day propaganda for Karzai administration. If the office was inaugurated in Saudi Arabia, someone else would have suspected it because of the close bilateral relations of Pakistan and Saudi Arabia. And finally Turkey could not have been considered an ideal place for the sovereignty and prestige of this office because of its membership of the NATO alliance.

But Qatar having balance relations with all sides and a prestigious status in the Islamic world is the most appropriate place for this kind of office.

Although none of the Muslim countries is interested in opposing the Islamic Emirate, due to the sympathy of the masses in the Muslim world with Islamic Emirate. Even if the governments or the authorities might not be interested, they may take a careful stance on this for the sake of their people.

Now the military, political and national efficiency of the Islamic Emirate is evident, perhaps no one will benefit from the mere enmity of the Islamic Emirate. Everyone concerned should choose the rational and logical path of solving issues with Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan. If the present invaders had chosen a lucid path instead of incursion, they would not have faced such a huge personnel and financial loss in Afghanistan.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jan 2012)

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/A3UaZw">Another barbaric act of American soldiers</a> *- Screen capture of full statement downloadable from non-terrorist site as PDF <a href="http://bit.ly/zT5uGX">here</a>
Sunday, 15 January 2012 07:28
<blockquote>A video surfaced on Youtube website the previous Wednesday which showed the obscene and barbaric character of American soldiers as they urinated on the clean bodies of a few Afghan martyrs. This video induced the intense anger of all the Afghans, Muslims and those who respect humanity.

Islamic Emirate condemns this inhumane, barbaric and cowardly act with the strongest of words and calls on the United Nations Human Right Council, other such organizations and the conscience and freedom loving people of the world to raise their voices for handing out the severest of penalty to the perpetrators of this barbaric act. But if they keep silent once again on this painful matter then it will become clear that they only serve as an organ of colonialism and don’t work for human rights because if this act (may God forbid) was to be carried out by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate then how much fervor of the media and Human Right organizations, the repeated condemnation of the security council and investigations by the world governments and parliaments would we have seen?

It must be regretfully said that on the one hand, it is America which calls itself the defender of Democracy and Human Rights and those countries which are not democracies created by them or those who supposedly don’t respect Human Rights are put into black lists, sanctioned against and have to face various types of hardships but on the other hand, it is the American soldiers who are the perpetrators of such acts which have not even been carried out by the most oppressive rulers, dictators and empires of the history.

Pentagon claims that its soldiers are the most highly trained who recognize human values and it is due to this that they are the defenders of democracy but is burning dead bodies, urinating on them, keeping body parts as trophies and the burning and tearing of the holy Quran and other holy books democracy and human rights? Are such barbaric acts effects of your training which are systematically carried out by the invading American soldiers in Afghanistan? Is keeping prisoners for years on end without a trial, stripping and killing them under torture being civilized? Or is uprooting whole villages, orchards and greenery progress and development? It is well known to all the Afghans that America has been carrying out such heinous acts for the past ten years.

The world must surely now know the reason and causes for which Islamic Emirate has been fighting for the past decade. It is because they are facing people who have been practically and repeatedly stepping on all human norms and are denying the right to anyone who questions or asks for their prosecution.

Without a doubt there are some common human values shared by all human beings as heritage. Having respect for the dead is also a part of these set values but it has become common place for the occupying troops in Afghanistan to step over these bounds.

We want to make it clear that if the invaders think that such criminal behavior will put fear in the hearts of Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate or force them to reconsider their path then this belief is very raw and shows their naivety of Afghan history. The more the invaders oppress and persecute the Mujahid Afghan nation, the more zealously will they show their reaction and dole out justice in the battlefield with their swords. That is why this land is called the ‘Graveyard of Empires’ and the current invaders are not an exception.
</blockquote>
<hr />


----------

